# Bronze Plaque ---now Arrived!



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

*INFORMATION*
The Bronze Plaque has finally arrived at Fort Perch Rock, New Brighton.
This is the one with approximately 132 names on it of Dead I.M.R. Radio Officers who sadly lost their lives whilst serving on British Merchant Vessels during World War 2. and who were employed by the I.M.R. Company.
Apparently, this plaque was left in the SKIP and had to be rescued by ex M.N. R/O's, it was finally collected in London recently and delivered to FPR today by an S.N. ex R/O member.
It took 4 yes 4 strong guys to lift it out of an estate car and carry it inside.
A wooden frame is now going to be made to display it in and will eventually be on display on a wall in FPR.
By the way, this is yet another item the *Liverpool Maritime Museum did NOT* *want,* but it will be well displayed at FPR.!!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

well done indeed freddie..............

a reversal of the trend which has been do***ented here of removal or desecration of such items.
Interesting, though not entirely surprising to hear of the indifference of the Liverpool Maritime Museum.
nevertheless........a great job of work has been done.

very well done, and please post a pic when work is completed.

best regards.............


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

I must have missed the original post about this Freddie - where did this plaque come from?

In any case well done for finding a home for it.

Brian


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

I vaguely remember seeing a memorial plaque at IMR's head office in Peall Road, Croydon, on the rare occasions I was summoned there. Is it the same one?


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

hello all, thanks your comments, yes i do believe it was hung up in the I.M.R. offices in Croyden for a long time.
I personally had nothing to do with getting it but one of the S.N. members himself an ex R/O and a member of the FPR crew of volunteers personally travelled south to obtain it and deliver it to the fort. He is also going to make the wooden surround and fit it to the wall as soon as he has time.
I only did the reporting of it!! as i promised i would a while back. 
Yes will post a picture of it when it is up on the wall.cheers ftf


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

"well done that frog.........


----------

